

Ask HN: What are some good learning resources for UI/UX Design? - anujkk

I'm looking for some good learning resources on UI/UX Design that focuses on practical aspects of designing web &#38; mobile user experience. Which are your favorite ones?
======
phallstrom
I've had these bookmarked for awhile...

[http://psd.tutsplus.com/articles/web/50-totally-free-
lessons...](http://psd.tutsplus.com/articles/web/50-totally-free-lessons-in-
graphic-design-theory/)

<http://designingfortheweb.co.uk/>

<http://ui-patterns.com/blog/How-to-get-better-at-UI-design>

------
ejpastorino
There was a really similar topic a few weeks ago with really great insights.

Ask HN: Recommendations for learning and improving UX/UI skills?:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4316967>

And also worth looking: Ask HN: How do you learn to design?:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4290031>

